# 3% municipal fee in abu dhabi



## NumLock (Nov 29, 2015)

It was announced in April this year and so far we haven't received it in our addc bill. Is there anyone else who has not received it?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi,
My work sent a message out to staff recently that they are expecting it to be in August ADDC bills - and the initial payment will be backdated to February, thereafter monthly.


----------

